# Tug Photographs



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Roddy
Awhile ago you were asking about United Towing photographs did you get what you wanted,if not get in touch.

Best Wishes
Nev(Cloud)(Cloud)


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

nev gray said:


> Hi Roddy
> Awhile ago you were asking about United Towing photographs did you get what you wanted,if not get in touch.
> 
> Best Wishes
> Nev(Cloud)(Cloud)


Hi Nev
Wouldn't mind seeing a few more from the later years Cod War to Falklands period, if around. Alan Wild might have an udeveloped roll or two in his old seabag, although it might be best to check them out before putting them on public display!

thanks and best wishes

Roddy


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry Roddy, you have seen 90% of my photos, the other 10% wouldn't pass the moderators watchful eyes.


----------

